# Looking for Characters!



## Zeichwolf (Oct 29, 2008)

As a writer, I constantly find myself trying to invent new characters, and sometimes it get a trifle annoying. So, for my upcoming stories, I was hoping to draft 2-3 characters submitted by the public here. These can be characters you make up on the spot, or your own fursonas, either is fine with me. You will recieve all credit for your character, as is the rule, but yeah. Submit here using the following format, if you would:

Name:
Species: (Furs only please, no humans!)
Description: (Include clothing, if you would!)
Personaity:
Anything else I can't think of that you think is important:

I'll be checking here periodically, and I'll contact you via PM if I've chosen your character so we can discuss things further. Oh, and because it'd be silly to do this without a sample, here's a link to my first FA work, with more to come! (Note that I'm still fixing the code on it, since some things didn't transfer over, but it'll be fixed up shortly!)

Chosen Characters
1. Bayard Zylos ((c) himself)
2. Teige Broin ((c) Kender3421)
3. -Removed-


----------



## bane233 (Oct 30, 2008)

Name: Gill

Species: Grizzly bear

Description: He has two white bear paw shaped patches of fur on his chest, and a white circle over his right eye. He wears a black cools light hat, and he's always in blue jeans. He wears a bear pride necklace with a small cross, and a silver small silver pendent.   

Personaity: Shy but once he loosens up he's a goof ball 

Anything else I can't think of that you think is important: He grew up on a small farm just out side of town.

well i hope this helps you out!

ps. is this going to be yiffy? cause that would rock!


----------



## Zeichwolf (Oct 30, 2008)

No, sorry. Nothing yiffy just yet- that comes later. This is for my story series, true, but if there's gonna be any fun scenes, it'll be between my two main characters, sorry.


----------



## Kume (Oct 30, 2008)

Hold on Ill go get my description 

There we go:
Name: Kume Ameta
Species: Fox
Fur Color: Orange-red
Hair Color: Purple
Gender: Male
Age: 16
Birthday: May 9th, 1992
Astrological Sign: Taurus
Chinese Zodiac Sign:Monkey
Orientation: Bisexual
Height: 6' even
Weight: 163 lbs
Build: Athletic
Eye Color: Left:Green Right: Blue
Favorite Species: Wolfs, white tigers, huskies, foxes, and dragons ^.=.^

Other Info: 



Home: Sacramento, California
Interests Guitar and skateboarding
Likes: Hugs, funny people, and honest people
Dislikes: Liars, cheaters, and egotistical bastards.
Favorite Foods: Pizza, Italian food, and anything cooked on the BBQ!
Fears: Heights, open water.
Goals: Graduate highschool, and become a Marine!
Psychological condition: Stable
Positive characteristics: Loyal, strong-willed, and fun loving
Negative characteristics: Quiet, sometimes moody. I DO bite! You dont want to piss this fox off.


----------



## Bayard Zylos (Oct 30, 2008)

Why not? I'll throw in my fursona here.

Name: Bayard Zylos (commonly referred to just as Zylos)

Species: Arctic Fox

Description: Has snow white fur, sky blue eyes, and a long silver ponytail. Wears red pants, a black t-shirt, sunglasses, and a long red trenchcoat. He also wears a collar with a Pride pendant on it. But then, a picture's worth a thousand words: http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh99/Zylos_2007/Copyofzylosc.jpg

Personality: He seems pretty simple and laidback, but has an inner wisdom that shines through when it's most needed. Bit of an oddball and flirt at times, but he always tries to do the right thing and goes WAY out of his way to try to help others (even more so to help build/fix relationships).


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, I don't have a fursona or anything yet, but here it goes:
Name: Kitensa Hydra (Nickname, and preferred name, is Kit)
Species: Red Fox/Husky cross
Description: (Making up on spot) Looks mainly like a red fox, but has the size and fur-length of a husky. Has a white belly, and a BIG FLUFFY tail! Has a white patch right before his nose, at the end of his muzzle. Has one fang protruding from his mouth, although not too much.
Clothes: Casual. Usually just a plain T-Shirt, and shorts that go past his knees. Wears a simple necklace. Depending on what the story is actually about, I can change this.
Personaity: Kit is very loud, and outgoing. He is openminded, but opinionated, and will defend his beliefs. He has a strange ability to cheer anybody up when they're feeling down, and can hide his anger and sorrow easily. When he does get infuriated, he often goes overboard, taking drastic measures. He is fairly laid back, and fairly Immature, but is quite intelligent, and has an annoying habit of pointing out and correcting other's mistakes. Doesn't believe in judging people by thier looks, but by their personality (although can't help being a little bit shallow). He believes honesty is important in life, yet lies when it's neccessary. He hates people up themselves, and dishonesty about important issues. If you want more, I'll add more later
Anything else I can't think of that you think is important:
Age: 16
Gender: Male
Height: Average/tall
Weight/Girth: Just below average.
Sexuality: Bisexual, but prefers males over females.
Eye Colour: Blue
Think that should be enough...


----------



## Chex (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, I suppose I can lend you one of my many muses. XD  Here, have a cutie. ^^

Name: Tauio Angeion

Species: (I created this one; hopefully, it still works) Khaite (pronounced 'kite')

Description: Tauio is a satyr-like creature, with large, cloven hooves but a thin tail edged with fur like a mane. He has human-like hands and face, with a slight muzzle and deer-like, dark nose. His ears are large, and slightly outward-curved horns sit above them. His eyes are heterochromatic, the right a deep chocolate color while the left is a bright green. His hair is shoulder-length and mullet-esque, as his shorter bangs only reach to the base of his ears.

He has three scars, one from right eyebrow to left cheek over his nose, another across his left cheek, and one smaller one all in the pattern of a rake of claws. They are offset by two small tattoos on his right cheek, like small claws painted in green on his fur.

He has two piercings high in his right ear, both studs. One high in his left ear, a stud with a wired-on feather, and a chain connecting it to a cuff at his ear's base. The chain is decorated with five teardrop-shaped jewels at its lowest-hanging point, each about a half inch apart.

Overall, his body is a rich chestnut color, though his belly, chest and inner thighs are a sandy tan-white. His arms are strong and well-muscled, slightly disparate from his thin and almost frail-looking body. He's still quite capable in defense, and able to run quite fast.

He wears a simple tunic like that of early eastern European style and footwear designed for his digitigrade feet, normally. When training or in position as guard, leather breastplate-like armor is added, as well as his archer's equipment, including steel knee protection and bracer-like leather on his shins and feet. Ceremonial garb is mostly the same as his guard wear, but more ornamental and not as functional. He also wears a bracer on his left forearm as protection against string lashing from his bow. While armed, he wears a finger tab on his right middle finger, which creates a pad between his shooting fingers and the bow string. His quiver holds approximately fifteen to twenty arrows, and his recurve bow is about five feet tall, carved of strong yew.

Personality: Generally, Tauio seems perpetually amused, with a smattering of laid-back annoyance. He's used to dealing with goofballs, and so has developed a sense of needing to take care of everything himself, to get it done properly. Even so, his face is more often neutral than not, a small up-quirk of lips giving him a genial look.

He speaks his mind more often than not, putting important ideas into the spotlight. Only very rarely will he neglect to do so, for he doesn't like to lie. He believes that with work, and a sense of the creators of the world (in a sense, spirituality as a way of life, leaning mildly toward the mindset of Buddhism,) a worldwide peace and utopian mindset can be achieved. He's naiive in that respect, believing in the good in every being and sticking by it, even if he's proven wrong.

He carries himself properly, and speaks well. He's also quite difficult to anger, and when he is, also quite easy to calm. Sadness and anger are hard for him to show, but happiness and simple joy are easy.

He's also proficient at archery, as well as handy with a long dagger and hand-to-hand combat. May also use a quarterstaff if necessary.

Anything else I can't think of that you think is important:
I only have two pictures of him. One's black and white, and a full-body shot, located here: http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d8/dragonalchemist/tauiocopy.jpg
The other is a color headshot, located here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1552787/


----------



## Kender3421 (Oct 30, 2008)

I guess I'll throw my fursona into the mix.

Name: Teige Broin
Species: Dingo





Description: His clothing depends on the era of the story

Middle ages - Brown leather pants, red shirt, brown belt and longsword
Highway Man age (Rennisacnce until end of revolutions) - Black long jacket, brown pants, white and green shirt, flintlock rifle and knife
Modern Age- Jeans, white shirt, silver chain necklace, black boots

Personaity: Teige is a very caring individual. He likes to solve problems so he listens to everyone. He is a bartender in all three eras. 
Anything else I can't think of that you think is important: Modern Era History: Teige was born as a twin with Jayna. His mother, Julliana, and father, Brian, were both military but, after the twins' birth, Julli left the marines and became a stay at home mom. They were raised in Texas until they were 5 when Brian was reassigned to Massachusetts. It was here that Julli became pregnant with Teigeâ€™s younger brother, Kelly. 
 Teige lived a normal military brat life with his family until he was 12. One day, Brian was doing a training exercise when an explosion ripped through his unit, wounding several and killing him. The family was devastated.

Two years later, Julli entered back into the dating pool. What would happen would haunt the family for years. Her first date was with a very nice business man who she started to see seriously. A month latter, they got into a very heated argument. This led to the man to overpower Julli and attempt to rape her. The only thing that stopped him was a lead pipe welded by Teige.

Years later, Teige would enter into a relationship with Jaynaâ€™s best friend. It would be the first relationship he had. The two dated until the end of his junior year of high school when Liz, his girlfriend, had to move due to her father being reassigned to somewhere else. During this same time, Jayna had a bad relationship of her own. The two sought solace in each other. Things happened and the two ended up sharing a bed for their senior year.


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 30, 2008)

Name:
Species: Fox (Traditional)
Description: 6'2" 180 pds, age 24, scar over eye, music junkie, loner/drifter type guitar in tow. wears cargo pants,army, blue jeans, Rock shirts, retro 90's grunge, mostly black, suits, boots, has several tattoos always hidden personal meanings.
Personality:Moves to the sound of song, very kind, untrusting, always researching, searching for lost causes.

rides an indian motorcycle, is fairly wealthy after receiving inheritance, primary family is dead, still keeps in contact with brothers, and sisters, although long distance at times???

Just thought I'd submit something, not very descriptive sorry.


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 30, 2008)

So who's accepted?


----------



## Zeichwolf (Oct 30, 2008)

As of yet, no one. Relax, I'm still doing the secondary interviews. I'll let you know if you have.


----------



## malandus (Oct 30, 2008)

Name:Kit 
Species: Foxy
Description: Orange fox with a white belly that goes up too his muzzle.  A grey stripe that starts from his nose up his forhead too form grey hair sorta like longer animeish his ears have a eevee like black strip around em.
clothes are like in the pic blue jeans and a t-shirt usually the one hes weaarin (doesnt wash his clothes much)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1469013/

http://dump.stoleyour.net/uploads/a5b822ff98.jpg  (hairs more like this best pic i can get i'm not good with descrition sorta deal and sorry about the screan shot of it...)

Personaity:
Very shy and Lazy extreemly caring doesn't like too see people hurting inside or being physically hurt.  Due too the shyness furs tend too walk all over him and pokes fun 
kind of good at many sports thought he doesnt play em cause hes usually too shy too ask
sort of a loner with no real close friends likes too keep them a bit of a distance worried someone will hurt him but hes friendly too every one 


^^


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Oct 30, 2008)

Name: Jonathan Synn
Species: Lop Eared Bunny
Description: A very very pale blue bunneh, His form is slim and lightly muscled and he stands 5'6, Though he looks on the more fragile side the striking color and look in his eyes can tell otherwise. Since his eyes are a bright almost neon green in color and seem to have a hard edge to them make him look a bit different then at first glance. Jon's hair is cut shorter on one side and longer on the other, The long side nearly hides one of his eyes and the back brushes his mid back a little shorter then his ears hanging length. One quirk is when he trips or leans forward to much his ears have a habit of flopping forward.
Clothing: Jon fancies jeans and tee-shirts, And he wears a full length coat that he has a rather interesting habit of tripping over.
Personaity: Jon is kind though he has a edge which can be seen in his eyes, Being rather harsh at first he has to get to know someone before they can see his real nature.

A character that I created a while ago, No picture yet. I could probly give you a bit more info later.

Oh also if you need, I'm pretty good at making up characters just it's easier when I know the setting and such.


----------



## Zeichwolf (Oct 30, 2008)

Alright, I've sent out PMs to my first choice of characters requesting a second, more in-depth talk, but if you haven't got a PM yet, you haven't been excluded. You have a chance if I'm dissatisified with the ones I've selected. So far, I've only had one reply, so the odds of a second look around are very good. If I don't recieve replies by tomorrow evening, I'll be sending out PMs for secondary interviews to others. Thank you for your cooperation so far.


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey, I wont be on over the weekend, as I'll be at my fathers house, which lacks internet I can access. There are also a few things I want to change on my profile thing but don't currently have time.
Thanks for the co-operation.


----------



## Zeichwolf (Nov 1, 2008)

Alright, first off, shameless self-promotion comes first. Second chapter of the story is up here. This is just another incentive to get some more submissions. After all, I have one last slot left open for one lucky character who'll get chosen to possibly be a regular in my story series! Also, tonight, I'll be going through the list of submissions so far and set up another interview for one or two that I find interesting. So keep your eyes peeled, folks.


----------



## Zeichwolf (Nov 2, 2008)

Double-post, sorry, but this should be the last one left for this thread. I remembered a character that I had been saving for a while, one I had planned to use for this story, and I only needed three for the setup I had. So, not that your characters are bad (I was looking over two at least for that third slot), but I just realized that I'm out of slots. Keep an eye out for if I need more in the future, folks! Until then, this is Zeich, signing off.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 2, 2008)

this is a charactar from the story i'm writing:

Baeu:
He is a 14 year old graffiti artist who is self-trained in marshal arts. His dream is to become the worlds greatest ninja someday. his village was destroyed when he was young,so he's spent most of his life on his own. He is a liom. He carries a large rod with a blade attached to each end. He also carries a small dagger. Attached to the dagger is a small pendant his mother gave him before she died. He is self-confident and thinks very highly of himself, but he is very bright for his age. The pendant has some strange aura around it and somehow gives him strength when he needs it.

This was taken directly from the notes for my story. Use them if you want. The concept drawing for him is my background (I drew it myself).


----------

